# A list of important papers to have when SHTF?



## BEPreppared2go (Jun 8, 2013)

Regards, all, I am looking for a list of important papers to have if SHTF (and just in general) Looking for input from everyone. Keep in mind that what you think is important may not be for someone else, but would still be good to know and possibly incorporate into your preps. 

Ready!!!

Set!!!

PREP!!!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/featured-topics/44721-emergency-document-storage.html

previous thread tangent to your posting ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

toilet paper


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> toilet paper


You are not hardcore enough. Flannel wipes, dude!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

List of enemies.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> You are not hardcore enough. Flannel wipes, dude!


Nope. I prep so that I can enjoy some of the creature comforts of life during a crisis. I have many cases of TP in my stores plus have a whole case (6000) of coin tissue. Some of us are more sensitive than others. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YNYQZKI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Insurance papers, wills, photos of your household furhnisings, and the house and surroundings, weapons model and serial numbers, list of meds
Others not listed


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Carry permit and bills of sale for firearms. Don't want to be in the hoosegow when the baloon goes up.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YNYQZKI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Huh. Learn something new every day. Those are pretty nifty!


----------



## BEPreppared2go (Jun 8, 2013)

There are plenty of Pine cones and Pine needles to spare....worst case?? Stinging Nettles :vs_mad:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lets see, $1's, $5's, $10's, $20's, $50's, $100's, TP, PT.

@sideKahr, I don't have a single bill of sale for any of my rifles, shotguns or handguns (some handguns have FA-10's),

Those were purchased through the PD I worked for, and were LE only restricted guns.

Over a hundred of them in my collection are from being the recipient of two estates, others go back to almost 60 years in some cases.

The old days no one cared about paperwork nor was it needed until GCA-68.

Now, the only ones I really have "papers" (ATF forms) on are the machine guns.

I would not care about "papers" if the SHTF, just survival.

I do have in my wallet the usual "papers", including the five firearms related ones issued by the state.

I don't carry a birth certificate, others items are verification of my having one and a citizen of the country and resident of this state.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I keep a large notebook locked in a safe with labeled sections. Among the items and tabs inclusive for my immediate family are:

Birth certificates
Copy of drivers licenses
Social Security cards
Titles to assets where applicable
Passports
Insurance documents - Home, auto, life, health
Vaccination records
Will
Inventory of my household, shop, and garage items with serial numbers if applicable.
List w serial numbers of my firearms
Thumb drive with all of my files and docs that are on my laptop
Thumb drive with all of my "preparedness" documents
Receipts for some of my firearms
Receipts and documentation for my precious metal holdings (gold and silver)
Owner manual for some of my "prepared" gear and equipment
Topo Maps
Area and State maps
A couple decks of cards with printed rules for several games


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

How about a map of all your buried caches?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> Huh. Learn something new every day. Those are pretty nifty!


I learned about that product here a few months ago thanks to @Maine-Marine.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/75850-compressed-toilet-paper-cool-product.html


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> Nope. I prep so that I can enjoy some of the creature comforts of life during a crisis. I have many cases of TP in my stores plus have a whole case (6000) of coin tissue. Some of us are more sensitive than others.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YNYQZKI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


better learn to grow Hemp (the cousin to cannibis that you dont smoke) to make your toilet paper from and learn how to make it no matter how much you stock pile it will run out and you will be shredding your sphincter with corn cobs before you know it


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Range cards.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Bullet drop charts.


----------



## badchad250 (Jul 24, 2017)

indie said:


> Huh. Learn something new every day. Those are pretty nifty!


Yea ive seen them i want some lol

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I linked to a post of mine within the link that Warrior provided, but I'll put it here too.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/prepper-tools/18419-do-you-have-your-emergency-binder-ready.html

Tweak the idea to suit your needs.


----------

